# Pour collectionneur ?



## Invité (30 Juillet 2018)

Hello,
je faisais le tri de mes petites affaires et je suis tombé sur cette (mauvaise) copie d'iPod que j'avais acheté à une de mes gamine vers 2012.







Ca fait 50*30*10mm, une prise casque, une fente pour une micro SD, un HP à l'arrière et un bouton sur le côté pour la FM.
Il ne fonctionne plus, batterie certainement morte et fait un "tac-tac-tac" branché en micro Usb

Il y a des trucs du genre sur un site chinois : https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...tronic-Products-Sport/709002_32425727317.html

Le mien parait un peu mieux fini et avec des trucs en plus

Bref, peut être pour un collectionneur fou ? 

Etant entendu que les frais d'envoi (certainement dérisoires) sont à la charge du receveur…


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2018)

Wahoo. c'est du loud ça. Bon, au moins la couleur verte est jolie


----------



## Invité (30 Juillet 2018)

Ouais, bah !
C'était soit le message soit la poubelle…


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2018)

Je comprends, je suis aussi en train de faire du ménage par le vide et j'ai jeté des choses qui auraient pu peut-être servir un jour, mais on ne peut pas tout garder.


----------

